# Almost there!



## hantzu (15 Sep 2010)

I applied back in March of this year to the Royal Montreal Regiment.
Got a call in July for my CFAT, which would be in August. Passed that. Medical was no problem. Doctor said I was good to go, and scored 100% of hearing and eyesight. Had my interview which went well. Had a good chat with the person doing my interview about the possibility of applying to Regular later on, and possibly applying as an Officer. He said my CFAT score was high enough that I could If I returned to school. Another option for the future. This morning I did my fitness evaluation. Logged at 29 push ups, 30 sit ups, 95kg grip, and 50.46 VO2 Max after the step-test. So a pass.

Now just waiting for a final confirmation. Anybody know, on average, when I should get a call?
I was told that my background check was done originally under the wrong name by accident, and that it could take a few more days to redo it (this was last week).

I'm very relieved that all these appointments are done with. Long process, but WORTH IT.
I can't wait to start.  I'm very excited to serve in the Forces!


----------



## lennoj (15 Sep 2010)

It takes time, but you can follow up with your file and inquire with the recruiter at the reserve unit you applied with if they have received your PERS file back from the CFRC and if there is any positions available.


----------



## Bluebulldog (16 Sep 2010)

"....applied in March"

Having just gone through the process, all I can tell you is be patient, and don't let the waiting get you down. Persistence does pay, and following up with whomever is responsible for your file is worth it. Don't make a pest of yourself, but an e-mail every couple of weeks checking in is ok.

At some point, your file will be downloaded to the regiment. If the regiment has training slots available, you can expect a call. If they don't you may have a fair piece of waiting to do. Keep up on your roadwork, and your fitness in the meantime.

I started my process 18 months ago. Had my file downloaded to the regiment in Feb, only to find out that they didn't have any slots open. My fit test expired in March...so my file went back to the CFRC, and then back to the regiment in May.

Keep your spirits up, and be patient. I get sworn in this evening, which in and of itself is a milestone.....but of course, then the real work begins.

Good luck.


----------



## a.schamb (16 Sep 2010)

Congrats!



			
				Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Keep your spirits up, and be patient. I get sworn in this evening, which in and of itself is a milestone.....but of course, then the real work begins.



Congrats to you too!

Good luck to you both!


----------



## hantzu (17 Sep 2010)

How long until a fitness test expires?


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Sep 2010)

hantzu said:
			
		

> How long until a fitness test expires?



One year.


----------



## Bluebulldog (17 Sep 2010)

hantzu said:
			
		

> How long until a fitness test expires?





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One year.



Sorry PMedMoe. But a fit test expires after six months. Medical is good for a year.

Cheers.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Sep 2010)

Sorry Bluebulldog.

The CF Expres is good for one year, two years if you reach "Exempt", from the date that you take it.

The BFT is also good for one year.

As the original question was so vague in its execution, PMedMoe is not wrong in her answer.  Perhaps if the question were more specific, it would be different.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Sep 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Sorry PMedMoe. But a fit test expires after six months. Medical is good for a year.
> 
> Cheers.



Perhaps for _recruiting_ purposes.  However, from DAOD 5023-2:



> The results of a physical fitness evaluation are valid:
> 
> for a period of 365 days beginning on the date on which a pass rating is achieved; or
> 
> for a period of 730 days beginning on the date on which an incentive standard is achieved under the CF EXPRES incentive program



Now, if you're talking about a fit test for a respirator, it's good for two years.


----------



## Bluebulldog (17 Sep 2010)

Perhaps the requirements for the reserve fit test are different? As I know they don't do the Expres during the recruiting process for P res.

I did my fit test at CFRC Barrie in Sept 2009, and then had to have my file sent back to them from the regiment in March, as I hadn't been sworn in yet, and my Fit test expired in March 2010. At that time I was informed that the fit test that is performed as part of the P Res recruiting process was only good for 6 months.

Hence my post. The person who started this thread is entering the P Res. 

Aha. Yes, Unless I'm wrong, they dont do a fitness test for reg force until you're actually sworn in correct?

Whereas, for P Res, it's done during the recruiting process.


----------



## readytogo (17 Sep 2010)

That is correct Blue, Reg fit testing is done at St. Jean (or Borden depending on where you go)  Where as the Pres test is done during recruiting, then i believe everyone has to do an express test every year there after


----------



## Bluebulldog (17 Sep 2010)

Seen.

Clear as mud.

So for the initial enquiry, my reply was correct. However there have been some crossed wires between P Res and Reg req's.

Cheers all.


----------



## BDTyre (17 Sep 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> That is correct Blue, Reg fit testing is done at St. Jean (or Borden depending on where you go)  Where as the Pres test is done during recruiting, then i believe everyone has to do an express test every year there after



Sort of.  I did my fitness test during recruiting in 2005, then nothing until my Infantry course in 07; we did the Express Test.  After that I did 2 BFTs in '08 and one in '09.  Nothing so far this year.  I can't speak for the Reg force side of things, but I believe with the reserves the unit is responsible for fitness testing once _per training year_ (i.e. the unit can do it in May and again in September if they want) and it can be _either_ the CF Express or the BFT.  I may be wrong on this, but passing the BFT expempts you from the CF Express test for a year.  Failure of the BFT results in either a retest, or the CF EXpress test.

To the best of my knowledge, in the Reserves, if you miss the annual fitness test you just do it the next time the unit does it.


----------



## lennoj (17 Sep 2010)

> To the best of my knowledge, in the Reserves, if you miss the annual fitness test you just do it the next time the unit does it.



Sadly, this is the case most of the time.  It would be nice if the BFT was a mandatory - no excuse - unit function or if the onus was on the member to book their yearly fitness tests in the reserves. However, no matter how current your fitness evaluation , you still have to redo it to DAG


----------



## BDTyre (18 Sep 2010)

I didn't have to re-do mine to DAG for work-up, but I did to DAG for actual deployment.  I lucked out and did mine in August, as opposed to early March when most people did theres...in -30 weather.  Some people ended up doing it 3 times over the course of training.


----------

